# Why won't my HDTV show in 720p and only in 480p?



## texasmade (Jan 27, 2008)

I have an Samsung DLP 720p HD TV and the directv hr-20 reciever. On the front of the reciever there is a "RES" button that lets you change from 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080. Well on all of my HD channels the 480p light is on and when I change it to 720p the TV says no signal that it is not supported? Same for my SD channels the 480p light stays lit. Why won't the TV or the Box work properly so that my HD will atleast be in the TVs max of 720p on the HD channels? 

I am sure there is some easy explanation that I just don't know about that I came to you guys, thanks.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

How is your box connected to the TV?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

First, make sure your HR20 is connected to your DLP with either HDMI or Component cables (three colors, red, green, and blue). Disconnect any Video (yellow) or Svideo connections from the hr20.
Set the HR20 to tell it your tv supports 720p in the menu/setup/display or HDTV depending on software version. Turn native off temporarily if its on. Then go to an hd channel and togle through the resolutions on your remotes FORMAT button to make sure they all work. If your set is a 720p dlp, you may find it best results to disable 480i, 480p and 1080i so the HR20 always sends your sets native resolution. You can see which does a better job of upconverting 480 to 720, the HR20 or the TV.


----------



## texasmade (Jan 27, 2008)

The TV is a first gen DLP and only has DVI and caponet no HDMI. Since the hr-20 does not have a DVI port I have it connected through the red green and blue coponet cables. I guess this means I am not getting the HD that I should? What can I do, or is my TV already out of date for my hr-20?


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

texasmade, get a HDMI to DVI cable. This will pass the video but not the audio. You can use the regular RCA (red and white) cables for the audio. Try www.monoprice.com. Here is a link:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10231&cs_id=1023104&p_id=2661&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Red/green/blue component cables definantly should give you 720p Hd. Make sure on the HR20, the check box is checked for 720p...Its under settings/setup/tv type/tv resoluions tab if you have the old software.


----------



## texasmade (Jan 27, 2008)

davenlr, I just tried all of your info and the only resolutions I get a picture on are 480i and 480p. When 720p and 1080 are checked the TV goes black and states "not a supported mode" On HD channels in 480i mode the picture is squeezed in and with 480p the pic looks like it should.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What is the model # of your DLP?
Is it a HDTV or SDTV?


----------



## texasmade (Jan 27, 2008)

HLN5065WX/XAA It's HD


----------



## SFjr (Jul 24, 2007)

The 1st generation DLP from Samsung has a poor design on their component inputs. One set only supports 480i/480p. The other only supports 480p/720p/1080i. It sounds like you have yours hooked up to the 480i/480p input. You can try the other component input. It doesn't support 480i so it cannot display video from the HR20 when it first boots up.

I have the same generation Samsung DLP. I had to use a HDMI to DVI cable. It supports all modes and makes your life much easier.


----------



## texasmade (Jan 27, 2008)

OK, I just bought a HDMI to DVI cable online a minute ago, so that should fix the problem?


----------



## SFjr (Jul 24, 2007)

It is the best solution for this TV.

If it's easy to get to the back of your TV, you can try moving your component cables to the input for 480p/720p/1080i. That should allow you to enjoy HD while you wait for the HDMI to DVI cable.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Found this on AVS Forum...Does this apply to you?
(((
The HLN series component inputs don't. Component 1 supports 480i/p. Component 2 and 3 support 480p, 720p, 1080i. See:

http://www.digiupdate.com/P001_Samsung_HLN_DLP_2003.html#_Toc62901898
)))


----------



## texasmade (Jan 27, 2008)

SFjr and DAVEnir, thanks guys, it does work when I switch the componet cables out of the Componet 1 slot. This is how I will run it until I get the new cable. Again guys thanks for your help.


----------

